# Looking for Bean Recipe



## bert kreitlow (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Everyone:
These cowboy and dutch's recipes for beans look fantastic, but I once found and then lost a recipe for a bean recipe that was unbelievably good. I'd like to try it again with a rack of ribs I am doing in my weber tomorrow, but can't find this any where. 

This recipe had the same tasty  jalapenos, onion, mustard powder, and, I think, bacon ingredients as these others. But it was cooked in the smoker using a disposable foil pan and also included cut up pieces of the smoked "skirt" trimmings from the pork ribs. Remembering what I remember, I could fake it, but would really appreciate hearing from anyone who also remembers this and remembers it better. 
Thanks,
Bert


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 23, 2019)

Try this one.  My favorite BBQ bean recipe.

JC


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 23, 2019)

You might want to check out this similar thread:

Anyone have a simple recipe for smoked BBQ beans?

As I posted in that thread, my favorite baked bean recipe of all time is:

Gary’s Baked Beans

I cut down on several ingredients: the recipe is too sugary for my tastes, so I omit the honey and cut down on the brown sugar. I also omit the jalapeño because between the pepper (I use exactly what the recipe calls for) and cajun spice (which I cut in half) there is plenty of spice.

Make sure to use the full amount of pepper and do follow the advice to grind it as coarse as you can. Definitely use the Sweet Baby Rays sauce, and definitely use all of the bacon and onion called for.

I make this so often that I have built an Excel spreadsheet (I'm an engineer ...) to scale the recipe so I can make any amount, from one can to a dozen.

Since one can is too little to justify setting up the smoker, I have also developed my "cheater's version" where I use liquid smoke (no boos, please). It is not quite as good, of course, but it is much quicker and just right for two people.


----------



## bert kreitlow (Aug 23, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Try this one.  My favorite BBQ bean recipe.
> 
> JC


Yes! It was a lot like this. Almost over the top. I said almost.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2019)

Agree with John love Gary's and if placed under a pork butt to catch drippings makes them even better.

Warren


----------



## bert kreitlow (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks a lot to all who steered me to the bean recipes. The Dutch's Wicked Beans is definitely the one I was looking for. I'll paste it here at the bottom for those just picking up the thread. I couldn't help making some changes, but "dank u wel" to Dutch for the overall idea.

Sincerely full,
Bert[
	

		
			
		

		
	








WICKED BAKED BEANS
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bushs Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.​
The changes I made were based on the way I make regular, old-school, boston baked beans. I used cans of regular white beans instead of Bush's and I did rinse them. I also used only half the brown sugar and then added a half-cup of molasses. And, as Dutch suggests, I used the pork skirt pieces that I had "smoked" for a few hours in my Weber. I cooked it part of the time in the grill and other times on a low-280-degree oven. As it dried out I added boiling water rather than ketchup. I'll include a photo. They were bomb.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 25, 2019)

I have done several through the years. Currently my favorite I found on Youtube. Search T Roy Cooks. He has a video of Mama Jeans Beans. They are fantastic!!!


----------



## drdon (Aug 25, 2019)

Hard to miss using Dutch's WICKED BAKED BEANS!
Don


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

JC in GB Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 26, 2019)

It’s hard to go wrong smoking beans. I never seem to make the same beans twice...and they’re all good!!

I’m doing a big batch of beans on Saturday for a party. The way I’m making them is similar to Dutch’s.

My wife bought a big 110oz can of Bush’s baked beans....so it’s good to see this post pop up so I can work on some ratios.

Substituting Poblano for bell pepper. Bbq sauce for ketchup. Cutting back the sugar and omitting the pineapple...I’ll probably also add beans of a different type: chili, pinto or white.


----------

